#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Book of "Strength Of Material" By GUSTAVO MENDES AND BRUNO LAGO

## clever_raja

Its very good book for Strength Of Materials.Try this one.





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" JEE Study Material For Free on "Prepare JEE Online" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload can anybody provide me PSU MATERIAL FOR  BRANCH "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION"?

----------


## toashvinparmar

> Its very good book for Strength Of Materials.Try this one.


please send me link i can't open from here my mail id is ashvin.parmar[MENTION=426]Rishabh[/MENTION]soft.com

----------


## clever_raja

@ Rishabh.
Is this File Currepted??? :^):

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> Its very good book for Strength Of Materials.Try this one.


hi [MENTION=1539]clever_raja[/MENTION],
Please note that we do not allow uploading of pirated content on the website,kindly refrain from doing so in future.
 :):

----------


## TushitDesai

Thanks buddy, you are great

----------

